
Android set to overtake iPhone in app downloads by summer  - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/10/11/whos-counting-mobile-app-data-shows-how-android-app-downloads-are-overtaking-the-iphone/
======
coob
The ASP of iOS apps is ~$0.24 (asymco). What is the ASP of Android apps?

------
kinofcain
I look at those charts and think "Buy AAPL". Seriously: if the horrible,
dreaded, Android "winning", second-place future for Apple is continued
exponential growth then they're tremendously undervalued.

------
nhangen
I'd like to see a separate chart of paid download comparisons. My bet is iOS
dwarfs Android where it counts.

~~~
buster
Probably because there are more free or ad-supported apps on Android then on
iOS ;)

It's like 2/3 of Android apps are free, where as only 1/3 of iOS apps are
free: <https://www.mylookout.com/appgenome/>

~~~
nhangen
Because the app economy on the Android market doesn't support it.

~~~
buster
What do you mean by that?

~~~
mcantelon
I think nhangen means the Apple community is more "first world".

